

Movim 0.3 is out  - Off
http://movim.eu/

======
Jarred
This website is awful. I have to read the site's front page in order to infer
that it's some kind of instant messenging protocol.

People aren't going to your site to see that big picture of a field, they're
going to your site to either A) See what Movim is, or B) Download Movim. Tell
us what Movim is, and provide us a download link, front and center.

